# He has static electicity in his hair



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
Even thought I put leave in conditioner on Toby he still has static in his hair and with it being winter and the heat on I know it will be worse. I have cowboy concentrated rosewater conditioner, Super Moist Cherry Re-Mo Plus leave-in remoisturizer and The Coat Handler coat conditioner; and have tried all of them and still get static. I use the coat handler and water in mist bottle when I do daily grooming. I'd like suggestion on what else to do. Oh yes he has a long coat not to the floor put I haven't cut it and his a year and 1 month old.    
Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,
Even thought I put leave in conditioner on Toby he still has static in his hair and with it being winter and the heat on I know it will be worse. I have cowboy concentrated rosewater conditioner, Super Moist Cherry Re-Mo Plus leave-in remoisturizer and The Coat Handler coat conditioner; and have tried all of them and still get static. I use the coat handler and water in mist bottle when I do daily grooming. I'd like suggestion on what else to do. Oh yes he has a long coat not to the floor put I haven't cut it and his a year and 1 month old.    
Linda

***************************************************


I use the Bio-Groom shampoos for Snowball. For him, their shampoos leave his hair silky soft. (although I know the diet has a lot to do with healthy hair, too) 

Also, especially during the winter months, I spray a little Pantene Lite Conditioner on his hair. It smells good, too! I love the Pantene Lite Spray Conditioner because you spray it on and it's very easy to use. It should help with the static problem with your Toby's hair, too. I know it cuts the static on my own hair! : )


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I like Vellus Static Stabilizer. 
(And a humidifier helps too).


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I have very fine hair, and it used to get staticy really easy... quick fix: run a bit of fabric softener on his comb before combing, or run a dryer sheet over him. Problem solved...temporarily of course. 

In the long run you need more humidity in your home, and a better conditioner.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I really like Pure Paws Ultra Shine Conditioner Spray for brushing the coat out and keeping the static under control. Chris Christensen Silk Spirits is another product that I like for static.

I haven't tried the Vellus Static Stabilizer, yet.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will try the suggestions.
Linda and Toby :biggrin: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I spray static guard on his brush and comb, and comb it through, and it gets rid of it immediately. I actually do this with my own hair when the time comes.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have this same problem every winter. I just ordered the Vellus since I've pretty much tried everything else but a humidifier.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

hey what's wrong with static electricity -lol


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a very smal amount of CC Silk Spirits after I brush. Then I comb it in.


----------

